# Campers for tall people.



## MartianTom (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi folks,

Much as I love my little Ci coachbuilt (only a 16-footer and crowded with two aboard!), I've been thinking about something a little smaller.  I was originally looking for a van conversion - a Duetto or similar - but this came along at the right price, and the overcab bed, which I can stretch out on, swung it for me.

That's the thing.  I'm 6' 5".  Do you think I'd find sleeping arrangements in a smaller bus a bit cramped?  Or are they open to a bit of improvisation and adaptation?  Any other tall people had struggles in smaller vehicles?


----------



## ourglenard (Oct 17, 2011)

6'5"?!!! I'd have to fit 2x Cat-Flaps for Feet & Head if You were kipping in Henry M8!!!!!!! I'm 5'10" & JUST fit across the width when sleeping. Tho' it's luxury being able to stand up in the back now! In the Vito I had to cook on My knees!!!!


----------



## Firefox (Oct 17, 2011)

The RomaHome solo has a 6'4" bed and if you get a small motorhome with a double bed you can usually sleep diagonally for enough extra inches, if you use it as a single.

My own self build van is twice as big as a Solo. but the beds are only 6'2". Since I am 5'8" this is OK, but it shows size of bed isn't necessarily related to size of van overall.


----------



## scotsy (Oct 17, 2011)

My sprinter is only 5'8" across the back so being only 5' 6.5" its a bit of a squeeze but seeing as i tend to sleep in the 'foetal position' i should be fine. (the higher you go the narrower it gets, it is only 5' wide at head height:hammer

My mate drew is 6'7" tall and has kitted out his van with the insides of a 2 berth caravan which tend to have long bench seats at the front, he's fitted them from the back doors in his transit (cutting the seat depth down a little so he can still use the pull-out slatted section) and this makes the bed about 6'6" long x 6'0" wide

Ian


----------



## diggdeep (Oct 17, 2011)

*beds*

the new R20 from romahome as a bed u can make up to 8ft long how that fr u


----------



## MartianTom (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for your input, folks.  Stuff to think on.  I'll probably stick with my Ci.  I was thinking about something with a lower profile, really - but it suits me in every other respect.



diggdeep said:


> the new R20 from romahome as a bed u can make up to 8ft long how that fr u



It looks lovely.... but the price tag is about 4 times my budget!


----------



## robjmckinney (Oct 17, 2011)

*Similar issues*

With my self build I had similar issues of bed size and the simple answer is the bed fitted length way instead of across the width. You could easily used any smaller van for a conversion and for the most part will have more than six ft six to play with. There are also pro build companies that will make a professional build to your requirements with an excellant finish. For me I needed to have it all built higher as I do not bend to easily and got a local craftsman to do the task. The only real issue these days is height barriers which limit access for so many tall vehicles, wish I had designed it in a lower roofed van with lifting roof if I had a second chance!


----------



## Bambi 2 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Campers for tall people*

My husband is 6ft 3ins, we soon learn't to be carefull when choosing our motorhomes, as we first started with a Sprite caravan and woke up a bit sharpish one night when he stretched and put his feet through the wall. Bambi 2


----------



## wolfie69 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Fiat Hymer Swing (Short Wheel based Ducatto) - my teenage lad 5'8" [and growing] complained the rear single was too small for him this summer!

My mate 6'3" manages to sleep across the the lower double at an angle ( with several G&T I am sure he could sleep any where!)

Me only 6' sleep in the luton, but have some big cushions to put over the windows to stop me putting my foot though them.


----------



## kangooroo (Oct 17, 2011)

Firefox said:


> The RomaHome solo has a 6'4" bed and if you get a small motorhome with a double bed you can usually sleep diagonally for enough extra inches, if you use it as a single.  My own self build van is twice as big as a Solo. but the beds are only 6'2". Since I am 5'8" this is OK, but it shows size of bed isn't necessarily related to size of van overall.



This is very true.  My Kangoo panel van is slightly larger than the Solo but it has a 7' bed which is longer than those in many large vans.  I'm only 5'9" but I like to stretch out.


----------

